# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby House - site location

## BronteDave

Hi all, 
I've selected a site for my cubby house at the bottom of my yard. The site has what looks like a stormwater drain (see photo) in the middle of it.   
Two questions: 
1. Is it ok to build a cubby over the drain (from a structural perspective rather than a planning perspective)?
2. The far corner is actually on top of a 5 metre high retaining wall. Is there any problem sinking a cement filled hole there do you think? 
Thanks so much for your advice. 
Dave

----------


## droog

From a structural perspective do a google on zone of influence to understand how a footing in that area is likely to affect the drain and retaining wall.

----------

